# Problem mit dem Sound von DVDs



## mrjoe (25. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wenn ich eine DVD am PC anschaun will bekomm ich nur das Bild aber keinen Sound. Ich hab es mit PowerDVD und WinDVD probiert aber es kommt bei beiden nur das Bild.

Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen.


Danke schonmal.


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (25. Januar 2004)

Liegt das vielleicht an deiner Konfik.? Würd ich mal überprüfen.


----------



## mrjoe (25. Januar 2004)

An welcher Konfik meinst du? Also ich kann Musik CDs anhören nur meine DVDs gehn nicht. Da kommt nur das Bild.


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (25. Januar 2004)

Ich mein vielleicht hast du an deiner Option irgendwas rumgespielt un den Sound ausgestellt.



____________
Dankbar für alles


----------



## mrjoe (25. Januar 2004)

Achso, ne hab ich schon geschaut ist alles eingestellt. VCDs kann ich mit PowerDVD oder WinDVD abspielen da kommt der Sound nur bei den DVDs nicht.


----------

